# Still in Venice..



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

An ink and wash sketch of Santa Maria Della Salute, from the waterline....


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Gorgeous. I am so amazed that you can do pictures of this quality so quickly.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> Gorgeous. I am so amazed that you can do pictures of this quality so quickly.


Thanks Terry. I am long retired so get the time. I did that last night as I'm not a great T.V watcher. A couple of hours for that working 12" x 9". I paint something most days even if it's only in my sketch book.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Your work is quite astounding. Not sure why I'm so drawn to it but, besides your talent I think I really just like water color.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> Your work is quite astounding. Not sure why I'm so drawn to it but, besides your talent I think I really just like water color.


I love watercolour Dick and in fairness I've never worked in any other medium so know very little about oil or even acrylics. Watercolours give depth or transparency as required and don't need to rely on drying as you can rework anytime. I use pencil for sketching and like ink and wash very much. I look at and admire everyone's work inclluding you own. My own work rate may slow down a little at the moment because the English football season has just started and the olympics are on.


----------

